# Lolpigeons



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Ok, the Internet is awash with Lolcats, but if pigeons were given a voice they'd be every bit as funny!

This is Piper, claiming his rightful place on the evolutionary ladder:


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Miss Pijjy 2008*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol. I love the lolcats and other animals. Your first one has the perfect caption. 
I have one on my computer at home I made. Argh I wish I was home so I could post it!
If you make any more of these, be sure to share them too!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL...great pictures and captions. More please.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL very cute!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, that is cute.. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What's an lolcat?????


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> What's an lolcat?????


It's a website with cute/funny pictures of cats: http://lolcats.com/

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> It's a website with cute/funny pictures of cats: http://lolcats.com/
> 
> Terry


Ok. Guess we should skip the comments below the pictures and JUST look at the pics? 
What a bunch of jerks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Ok. Guess we should skip the comments below the pictures and JUST look at the pics?
> What a bunch of jerks.


What did I miss?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> What did I miss?


There are comments below some of the pictures. Most of them are ok, but some are just downright nasty.  I don't know why anyone who hates cats as much as some commenters seem to would even be on the site looking at the pictures to begin with. They need to get a life.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

First thing I thought of when I saw lolcats was: "laughing out loud cats"

Unfortunately, or so it seems, those that don't like cats are _really_ adament about it!! I don't hear such loathing about dogs...

Wonder why??? 

What a shame! There are some amazing cats in this world! They can be trained too and even easier if they like to eat! 

Shi


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Whoops, seems like I inadvertently opened up a can of worms with the mention of Lolcats. They are, or should be, Laughing out loud cats, just as Shi said, and I have loads of them on my computer -- all with funny, intelligent captions. Most were taken from the internet, others feature my two cats, who are always up to no good. I adore cats and I'm really sorry that Lovebirds found something nasty by cat haters (I'll check what's new on that site).
One thing is for sure, Lolpigeons are only meant to be funny and cute, and no nasty people will be able to say horrible things about them here. Sorry again.

Teresa.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Teresa said:


> Whoops, seems like I inadvertently opened up a can of worms with the mention of Lolcats. They are, or should be, Laughing out loud cats, just as Shi said, and I have loads of them on my computer -- all with funny, intelligent captions. Most were taken from the internet, others feature my two cats, who are always up to no good. I adore cats and I'm really sorry that Lovebirds found something nasty by cat haters (I'll check what's new on that site).
> One thing is for sure, Lolpigeons are only meant to be funny and cute, and no nasty people will be able to say horrible things about them here. Sorry again.
> 
> Teresa.


Oh, it's not your fault there are stupid people on earth. It's the internet. I guess everyone's entitled to their opinon, however dumb or ignorant it might be. I just can't figure out why someone who doesn't like cats would even be on the site to begin with EXCEPT to make waves...........they're in the minority, so you just have to ignore them I guess. I enjoyed looking at all the kitty pictures. I like cats. I've had cats before, but don't have one now and as long as I've got birds, I guess it will stay that way.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

In my experience I've always found the site 'I Can Has Cheezburger'  to have excellent 'LOLcat' pictures and it's a site run for (and by) cat lovers.
Perhaps it might inspire the start of lots of lovely 'LOLpigeon' pictures! (It's time the world realised how cute and funny these underappreciated birds are!) 

Teresa.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> 'LOLpigeon' pictures!


Those are cute are there anymore?

I would vote for the pigeon on the roof and Piper.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *Unfortunately, or so it seems, those that don't like cats are really adament about it!! I don't hear such loathing about dogs...
> 
> Wonder why???*
> 
> Shi


Probably because more people like dogs than cats. 
I've come across very few folks who say they don't like dogs. 

If I'm not mistaken, cats are exempt to the 'leash law' here in AZ. They're not required to be licensed either. 

These are probably two reasons why there are more cats, than dogs, running amok. And the fact their owners are irresponsible. 

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> I don't hear such loathing about dogs...
> 
> Wonder why???


Because dogs are awesome Shi, the best!jk

I don't have cats but I do like all animals.



> cats are exempt to the 'leash law' here in AZ. They're not required to be licensed either.


I did not know that. I'm not a fan of the licensing but people should have them on a leash or in the house. If anything for the safety of them and the birds. There was a cat run over on our street a while back and the speed limit is 25mph. Not sure how that happen but it did.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

KIPPY said:


> *Because dogs are awesome Shi,* the best!jk
> 
> I don't have cats but I do like all animals.
> 
> ...



Well, that's certainly true...for those who like to "worshipped!" Personally, I don't need that type of adoration. My cats independence suits me fine AND I don't have to take them outside for potty time. 

I would be willing to bet that the cat _could_ have been killed deliberatly and at a speed _over_ 25. Some people seem to want to go deliberately out of their way to hit a cat. More's the pity! 

I'm a firm advocate of responsible ownership!

Shi


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

I have two mad cats, one (at the moment) fostered pigeon, and a faithful dog who rescues cats and pigeons!

... and more piccies:





































Teresa.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Oooo!! I've got one...


By georgefryer


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Loveliest aeroplane I ever saw! Great picture, Georgina, keep them coming! 

Teresa.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

ROFL!!! I can't stop laughing at the "Freedom" / "Bed & Breakfast" pic! Hysterical - and likely true


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> ROFL!!! I can't stop laughing at the "Freedom" / "Bed & Breakfast" pic! Hysterical - and likely true


I"m with you. That IS funny..............


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT PICS!! LOVE 'EM!!

Don't stop now, you are on a ROLL!!  

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dezirrae said:


> ROFL!!! I can't stop laughing at the "Freedom" / "Bed & Breakfast" pic! Hysterical - and likely true



LOL, Me three!!!!

I loved this one - best one I've ever seen.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

I have quite a few funny pictures but I can't think of any captions for them


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Georgina said:


> I have quite a few funny pictures but I can't think of any captions for them


Well, you are certainly "off" (re: aeroplane. Pun intended!) to a GREAT START, Georgina...

Take your time...captions will come to you! I have faith!! 

Love and Hugs

Shi

P.S. Did you see the SPPs request about Thistle in "Mug" thread??


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

One I made


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Haha! I love your picture! He does not look amused at all!! What's a SPPs request?? Sorry if thats a stupid question (it most likely is if I'm asking it...)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh oh and I found this one while looking for pigeon pictures to make into lolpigeons.










And I tried to make a few more, which I'm in the process of uploading.


SPP = *S*u*p*er *P*igeon?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

With Lunapic.com, you can add animation to your pictures. Makes the party come alive


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

I love the hairspray one!! What a cool bird!!


By georgefryer


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

By georgefryer


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

By georgefryer


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL  I love it!


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

I saw your betr than spidurman one and it reminded me I had those pictures, I'd totally forgotten about them!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*SPP* stands for *S*uper *P*ower *P*igeons.

A group dedicated to protecting pigeons and the ideals for which they stand around the world whenever injustices are found. Pete Jasinski's Dorian von Nastypuss (a cat with a "take over the world" attitude), is one of our main opponents!

We have pigeons from various members, along with humans endowed with "super powers," namely: Wonder Woman (a.k.a. Feather. Squeaks usually travels with her) and Scorpio Power (a.k.a. Shi and owner of Squeaks. He and I communicate by telepathy). 

There are other animals also with the SPPs, including my cat, Twiggy, member of P.U.S.S. (*P*ussy *U*nderground(cover) *S*ecret *S*ervice) and Teresa's cat, Kali (the Destroyer).

The SPPs most powerful weapon is V.I.R.U.S. *VIR*ulent *U*ndercarriage *S*train. Can destroy in seconds and can also be airborne.

VIRUS was actually accidentally discovered by Unie (owned by Pidgey) when she had access to the evil Dr. Pidgeonstein's (Pidgey’s evil alter ego) lab. She knew she was onto something when she discovered how caustic pigeon poop can be to metals! She told Tooter. He, in turn, got together with the pigeon scientists at Maggie's (Lady Tarheel) place. Headed by Chief Scientist, Mr. Humphries, they developed and perfected this strain that works on all types of metal and circuitry! Actually, the "secret" ingredient is ACV (Apple Cider Vinegar)! 

So, you see, we have quite an organization. While things are quiet for now, we never know when we will be called to action and we are always vigilent!

We would be happy to have Thistle join our group too. He could really be our "secret" weapon. As had been mentioned, WHO would suspect a cute bunny (little knowing that he is a cute GIGANTIC bunny!!) 

Love and Hugs

Shi and the SPPs


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THOSE ARE GREAT PICTURES!! LOVE 'EM!!

KEEP THEM COMING!!

WELL DONE!!

Shi & the gang


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh wow
I had no idea there was a Pigeon-Talk version of the Justice League 
I've been surrounded by super pigeons/people all this time!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Oh wow
> I had no idea there was a Pigeon-Talk version of the Justice League
> I've been surrounded by super pigeons/people all this time!


Yep, as mentioned, things have been quiet lately, but we were really going at it some months ago. 

If you have any candidates for the SPPs, just let me know! We are always on the lookout for new members!

To name a few of the SPPs:

Squeaks trains in pigeon martial arts and is an expert in Wing-Fu!

Tooter (Victor's pij in Tooterville) is a master stratigist.

Unie (Pidgey's blind one) is a Zen master and expert coordinator. 

Maggie's Stratton is a crack military trainer and works closely with her CHBs (a group of pijies rescued from what was thought to be a crack house, hence: Crack House Babies).

All SPPs have the ability to travel anywhere in the world in the blink of an eye through "seed holes" (worm holes to humans).

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi (a.k.a. Scorpio Power)

We believe: *nothing is impossible, only unknown*


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! You lot are bonkers!! I love you!! LOL   

Thistle isn't all that great in the super powers department... he's good at smuggling broccoli, squashing boxes and doing poos the size of golfballs if any of those things will come in handy??!!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> One I made



Brilliant! That's quite a 'meh!' look, isn't it?


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

OMG, I just saw all the other ones! Mary, Georgina, you're geniuses! I laughed so much my eyes are still watering!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You guys are a looney lot!! But I love ya anyway...............the pictures are hilarious...........


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Talking about poops...










...and partying...


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

All of these are really great! Too funny!

You know, I believe you can post these at LOLCATS so _everyone_ can see them.....I know most of the pictures are cats, but every now and then, you do see other animals.

Thanks for the laughs!

Linda


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> *SPP* stands for *S*uper *P*ower *P*igeons.
> 
> A group dedicated to protecting pigeons and the ideals for which they stand around the world whenever injustices are found. Pete Jasinski's Dorian von Nastypuss (a cat with a "take over the world" attitude), is one of our main opponents!
> 
> ...





Unfortunately, Kali doesn't deserve this honour. She really IS dangerous (ask the vets who were unable to vaccinate her). Even trying to put a collar on her is more than your life's worth. I rescued her, kept her and love her but she's one meal away from being a panther.
The membership should go to *Katie*, my adopted feral who lives WITH the pigeons -- it's her you can see in the Lol pictures.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

>


LOL! LOL!


SPP stands for Super Power Pigeons for the
Security and Prosperity Partnership Of North America


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That's OK, Teresa...we will take BOTH Kali and Katie! After all, Dorian von Nastypuss is a cat, so we can "cat gang" up on him too!

VERY GOOD, KIPPY!! "...Security & Prosperity Partnership of North America" will be our rallying call!! MANY THANKS

Those pictures are JUST SUPER!! BUT, the Veni, Vidi, Poopi is a PRIZE WINNER!! Absolutely hysterical!

Love and Hugs

Shi

   

GEORGINA: THISTLE would make a GREAT SPPer...We can always use a "BOMBER!" Sounds like Thistle will be able to use his unique abilities quite well!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I made an account and posted my Lolpigeons to I Can Has Cheezburger (link to site is on the first page of thread at the bottom) like Lin suggested. Seemed a lot more friendly than the other site 
You can upload your pictures and put captions on them on the site, with the 'Lol Builder'. You can then save them privately or submit them for all to see, but either way I think you get a link to the picture for easy sharing.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

ROFL...You guys are all nuts...I love it!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Finally had a moment to look at some of the pics .. though many are probably much cuter and funnier, this one had me ROFL! http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/funny-pictures-cat-fell-for-boobie-trap.jpg

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's the ones I've posted so far. I'll probably be making more soon 
http://mine.icanhascheezburger.com/pictures-by-MaryOfExeter/lolz
If you click view you can rate/comment them. Everyone who makes lolpigeons should register and submit them there, then share the link to your ICHC page like I did so we can all rate, give _positive_ comments to them, and share them with our friends (who can share them with their friends, and so on). Maybe if they get enough views, comments, and high ratings, they'd make it to the homepage to be seen by everyone who goes to the site! ~Promoting pigeons with lol's!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/funny-pictures-cat-fell-for-boobie-trap.jpg

I bet some of the guys are like " I wish I was that cat" 
We can replace the cat with one of the guys because that cat doesn't look to be liking it one bit.

http://mine.icanhascheezburger.com/pictures-by-MaryOfExeter/lolz
I'm not seeing any pictures.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

=P


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)




----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

KIPPY said:


> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/funny-pictures-cat-fell-for-boobie-trap.jpg
> 
> I bet some of the guys are like " I wish I was that cat"
> We can replace the cat with one of the guys because that cat doesn't look to be liking it one bit.
> ...


Hmmm...it's working for me, and I'm not even logged on there 
Maybe a link to my profile would work, and then clicking on the "Lolz" tab will take you to my pictures.
http://mine.icanhascheezburger.com/pictures-by-MaryOfExeter/


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

http://mine.icanhascheezburger.com/view.aspx?ciid=1498431
http://mine.icanhascheezburger.com/view.aspx?ciid=1498438

I made a few more.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Hmmm...it's working for me, and I'm not even logged on there
> Maybe a link to my profile would work, and then clicking on the "Lolz" tab will take you to my pictures.
> http://mine.icanhascheezburger.com/pictures-by-MaryOfExeter/



Both links work for me. Your lolz look great!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

pigeon kid said:


>


Your pigeons are beautiful! Great lolz, let's have more!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*More Lols*


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

what a brilliant idea!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*To poo or not to poo...*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Another suggestion for the two pijie pics:

The one showing "I GOT U A HOUSE." Leave just those words and then in the NEXT picture with the water in the pan, "WITH A POOL!" 

Keep 'em comin'...

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I love these latest ones, Teresa! Terrific!

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Too funny!

how you do these?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Too funny!
> 
> how you do these?


Just pick a good photo that you can put a funny/cute caption on with a photo editing or graphics program. There does seem to be a certain protocol for LOL "speak", however, that I'm not totally up on 

Terry


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow I laughed at the inflated ego one and a couple others!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Georgina said:


>


: Hilarious!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Musical Pigeons!*


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How funny.

Reti


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

http://icanhascheezburger.com/tag/bird/  Should be posting the LOL(s) here


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Ready for the rain!*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Another good 'un, Teresa!

Terry


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Teresa said:


> : Hilarious!


Thankyou Teresa!! That dang canary keeps getting out! LOL!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Wait...stop....need a break...can't breath....laughing too hard!!!!!

Having never heard of _lolcats_ before, I've been lovin' this!!! But I'd say _lolpij_ takes the seed, wings down!

Teresa......your "You Got Cable In There?" undid me!!! And then I saw "Turn the Screen" and lost it COMPLETELY!!!!

Thanks, guys!! I needed that today!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I SO enjoy these LOL Pigeons and also the cats BUT I just don't find the dog ones to be so funny .. I have pigeons .. I have cats .. I have dogs .. but the dog ones just don't get me. The cat ones put me in stitches as do our pigeon ones ..

Terry


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm very happy that you get a laugh out of Lolpigeons. Life is serious enough, and I have laughed so much at the pigeon antics that I felt I should share that.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

That is a nice looking flock of pigeons! Dave


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

And Diego's not a pigeon but I though he made a pretty good lolbunneh!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Brilliant, Georgina! That Ninja pigeon is one cheeky customer!
And, just for the record, I wouldn't dare cross the perimeter -- I know how BIG your bunny is, lol.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Heheh!! Diego's pretty weeny as bunnys go but he's certainly not scared of anything. As for the giant bunny, he's no match for the awesome powers of ninja pigeon!  The great soft lump! 

Glad you like the lols!


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lol. They are great.
Thanks for the laugh.

Reti


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Georgina said:


>


ROTFL! And if you have pigeons of different colours and breeds, you can buy your outfits to match them! What would go nicely with a bluebar, a pin-stripe suit?...


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Cara the squeaker*


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*A pigeon soap opera*


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Such expressive little faces and great captions!

What goes great with a pigeon hat? A millet spray lapel pin!


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My! I missed these latest ones and am ROFL! Great stuff! 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

So, Kimberly...tell us how you REALLY feel about Bush...

THAT IS HYSTERICAL!! I LAUGHED SOOOO HARD!! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Teresa said:


>


I missed these too...........this one is hysterical to me...........ROFLOL.......


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

A_Smith said:


> http://icanhascheezburger.com/tag/bird/  Should be posting the LOL(s) here


Thanks aLOT...I think!!

That darn game listed along with the pictures...is ADDICTING!! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Thanks aLOT...I think!!
> 
> That darn game listed along with the pictures...is ADDICTING!!
> 
> ...


What game? I didn't see a game. Did you check out the celebrity look alikes?? Some of those are FUNNY FUNNY!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

When I clicked on the link that A. Smith posted...I kept going to additional pages listed at the bottom.

On one of the pages was a game. I clicked on it...played for at least a half an hour until is froze or something on me.

Don't know if I can get it back...Ok...went back and played again. The game is called "Nom Nom Nom 4 Fud" sponsored by Walmart. Check the top of the page. Again: WARNING! This game is seriously addicting!! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Kimberly_CA said:


>


Brilliant! Couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How hysterical, John!! Loved it!!

   

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

i wanna make a tee shirt out of the 'mr. pigeon is not amused.' one!!!! 

who's is it???? 

i can steelz it?

i mayk u shurt too! ​


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I believe that was originally posted by MaryofExeter (Becky).

Maybe contact her by PM??

Hope this helps!

KEEP up the GREAT work, guys, these LOLPigeons ARE HYSTERICAL!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Love your Lolpigeons, John! Their expressioms are brilliant!

Here's one more:


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a beautiful setting for the pair of pigeons. Darn funny caption, too.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*PT Pigeon Dating Service?*


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

It's really sweet.  i love it


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

I like it!!!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Fiver teaches his son to forage*


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Lord Penca Wattleton-Strutt*


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Perfect caption for that distinguished looking bird!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

lizz said:


> i wanna make a tee shirt out of the 'mr. pigeon is not amused.' one!!!!
> 
> who's is it????
> 
> ...


I think Becky made that one.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

TerriB said:


> Perfect caption for that distinguished looking bird!


He's a bit special, isn't he? Can't figure out why nobody wants him! He turned up here two years ago, tired and thirsty... and just stayed. Paired up with a pretty feral hen and made a nest on a windowsill on the side of my house.
I e-mailed the racing pigeon association with the info on his band -- I got it after taking some 30 photos of his feet with the zoom, lol! But I never heard a word to this day. Still, better that than the owner taking him back only to do something nasty!

Penca is featured in other Lolpigeons, like 'Veni Vidi Poopi' and, accompanied by his mate, in 'I got u a house, but I eated it!' Quite the pin-up!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I so love these LOL Pigeons! Keep 'em coming folks!

Terry


----------



## dove_bird (Aug 21, 2009)

*what a pigeon does best! *


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great one dove_bird!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Penca Wattleton-Strutt is a GREAT name!! Just right for such a distinguished looking pigeon!!

LOVE HIS LATEST LOL!!! AND, I LOOOOOVED "Veni, Vidi, Poopi!" 

GREAT ONE, TOO, Dove Bird!! LOVE IT...He's perfect for our Super Power Pigeon (*SPP)* gang!

Love and Hugs
Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

This was just way too cute not to share 

Monkey Loves Pigeon


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up .. a member happened to ask me about this thread in a PM tonight, and I actually found the thread. Enjoy the thread again or for the first time. If you have an LOL Pigeon pic and caption to share, please do!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Dis MAI suhn beem.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL. Great pictures!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awwwww! Is that Walter, Terri?

Terry


----------



## technocactus (Jun 11, 2009)

OMG, I am tearing LOL on this! One of the funniest JohnD!


----------



## technocactus (Jun 11, 2009)

Didn't quite see all threads... everything is funny. I almost tear my mouth laughing!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Awwwww! Is that Walter, Terri?
> 
> Terry


Yep, you have a great memory! He really is a gentle old bird.


----------



## PigeonPower (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Too funny!!! Pigeons hate to miss anything!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Great pictures, dove_bird, TerriB and PigeonPower!
Terry, love that photo of Walter, he looks so comfy!

Here are a few more funnies:









(NB This is an optical illusion. Penca isn't a canibal!!)










Piper and her pal, Captain Jack Sparrow:


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Those pictures are just wonderful---really enjoy these---especially that bomber one...c.hert


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I so love this thread! I hope you LOL Pigeon talented humans will keep adding to it! 

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great pics, Teresa! That blue bar and the seagull cracks me up!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

c.hert said:


> Those pictures are just wonderful---really enjoy these---especially that bomber one...c.hert


I LOOOOVE the LOL PIGEONS!

But, c.hert...I agree with you...that one cracks me up EVERY time!! 

Keep 'em comin' folks!

Love and Hugs

Shi and Mr. Squeaks (MASTER POOPER!)


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Pigeon Legends*


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats adorable...now I truely know that I am going to the "other side" of sanity. c.hert


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Too funny!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, that is so cute.

Reti


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

So thats were all my extra seed went!!! lol


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THAT pic and description is just tooooo funny, Teresa!!

Now, THAT is what I call "re-writing" history from the pigeon's point of view!!

THANKS so VERY MUCH for the laughter! LOVE the costume too! 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

this is my favorite one, i think i may have posted it before but i don't remember


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I love the photos, but it is the captions that make it so funny...I wish I could think of funy captions, but if I try I find I am suddenly brain dead! So I will just keep enjoying....


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

altgirl35 said:


> this is my favorite one, i think i may have posted it before but i don't remember


Brilliant!!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

LOL! Oh, that pigeon glare!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

My latest arrival, Pippin, and her faithful hound:


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a tolerant old canine! At least pigeon toenails aren't as prickly as parrot claws.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Ashe was brought up by two cats  and she's always been incredibly tolerant of all things small.
She's found several kittens and pigeons that needed rescuing and won't move from the spot until I pick them up. Now that's what I call a bird dog!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That picture looks exactly like those words even the background looks like that..c.hert


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Teresa, you have a wonderful connection with your animals!

Great caption, sreeshs! The boys do like to strut their stuff.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I love it! So true!


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

*Always suspected they do that....*

Found this on another site & thought y'all might enjoy it too.....


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

*out of the mouths of pijies...*

comes the real scoop...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Glad you posted it back up with another one--can't wait to see it and lol......c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Their cute and they sure look like they are ready for the part especially those two eager beavers and my birds get that look in the loft when I am cleaning under them..lol, c.hert


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Man.... tooo coool


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

More great LOL stuff! Thank you, members! Please, let's keep this thread going with great LOL Pigeon photos and captions! I cannot tell you how much I enjoyed just going back through this thread tonight .. lots of hearty laughs and those were much needed and appreciated!

Terry


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Great pictures, everybody! 

Meet Hercules, my bad boy!


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

got bread.......im hungryyyy


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

*pigeonsss*

just a cute picture


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those close-up are great goga 82.

Reti


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

*tnks*



Reti said:


> Those close-up are great goga 82.
> 
> Reti


thank you reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Teresa said:


> Great pictures, everybody!
> 
> Meet Hercules, my bad boy!
> 
> ...


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks, Reti! It was quite a laugh putting that picture together!
And there's more:

*Hercules again:*










*And this is Snowboots, the fancy feral:*


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

he he he ... LOLZZZ


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent, Teresa!!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I like John's "Lstening through the walls again."

And the one about the Bush statue - I couldn't stop laughing. I can just picture it!


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

LOL! I need a beware of pigeon sign or two! LOL Thanks for the fabulous humor!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Feline space heater! Cutting edge in organic technology.

I like orange tabbies!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Gonna call you Teresa Terrific!!

*Loved* the latest!

I like Orange Tabbies too, Cyreen. In fact, never met one I _didn't_ like!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Shi, you'll make me blush yet!  Would you believe that the big, healthy cat in the picture is the grown-up version of the paralysed kitten I took in 2 years ago?! My purring walking miracle!
The pigeon in the hospital cage is Mac, a string injury, and he's been released since. He's doing really well and comes here for dinner every day.
Hope all your companions are doing well.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Then that makes your LOLPigeon pic even more precious!! What is your handsome kitty's name?

I released VALentino and he decided to roost on one of my balcony support beams. However, for the last few days he has, apparently, found some place else and/or found a mate! He does return for food tho!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

His name's Lawrence! Say hello to Valentino from me! 

And I've just spotted another funny pic:


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT cat name...as in "Lawrence of Catdom!"

FUNNY picture...as always! ROFL 

Will convey your greetings to VAL...hope to release JoJoe in the not too distant future! Hope he stays around...he's soooo cute!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> GREAT cat name...as in "Lawrence of Catdom!"


Lol, my daughter calls him 'Lawrence of Catavia'... 

And these are Pippin (left) and Sammy Tarheel (right):


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great caption! Now those would be pampered birds.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh they ARE pampered, Terri, even without the jacuzzi! 
During the hottest hours, when I'm working and they have to stay in their cages, they get their own paddling pool -- okay, it's a pyrex dish, but who's splitting hairs?... 
Sammy and Pippin's 'pool' only has about 1 cm of water, as Sammy still stargazes sometimes and I have to play safe. Sammy (full name Sammy Sue Tarheel) is the baby who was due to be euthanised and that I adopted instead as a tribute to our dear Maggie.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

Teresa said:


>


the words of a true "stool" pigeon whahahahaaaa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ROFL! Keep 'em comin'!

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

One of the best ways to start your day - check the LoL Pigeons thread 

Creativity


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT pic as always, Teresa!!

WHAT is the color of that pij? Looks sooooo much like my WoeBeGone without the feathered feet and Pearl eyes!

I've been told that Woe is Tortoiseshell or a Dun Tiger. 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

And that mouse has a motor car too.....


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Rameses and Gallahad haven't got the hang of this Halloween thing...*










HAPPY HALLOWEEN, EVERYONE!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> GREAT pic as always, Teresa!!
> 
> WHAT is the color of that pij? Looks sooooo much like my WoeBeGone without the feathered feet and Pearl eyes!
> 
> ...


To be honest, I don't know what the proper name for that colouring is. That squeaker is Ana, one of my feral flock, and there are two adults with the same exact colour (probably her parents). Ana is being treated for suspected Salmonella and canker and should be ready to be released in a couple of weeks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Teresa! Beautiful birds and great new LOL's!

Terry


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

LOL I love them !!!


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

LOLOLOLOL!!!

I couldn't resist making some from my pics....


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

and some more....


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

These are great! I especially like the "no peeking" one


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yep .. great ones, Lynnwood Lofts!  Thank you!

Terry


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

I call this baby "The Don"


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OMG .. The Don .. totally hysterical! Thank you for a great laugh! 

Terry

EDIT: May I have your permission, please, to share this photo with some pigeon loving friends of mine?

EDIT the EDIT .. Never mind .. I see it's on Facebook and I will share it from there! I just LOVE this one!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh... poor little bugger ~ Lol! At least the baby will grow out of its bad hair day.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Great LOLs, Lynnwood Lofts! Couldn't stop laughing at 'The Don'... 

Yesterday I took a photo of a feral with very unusual markings. But when I saw the photo, I couldn't resist...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, Teresa, that is so funny

Reti


----------



## akira12 (May 17, 2011)

Lovebirds said:


> There are comments below some of the pictures. Most of them are ok, but some are just downright nasty.  I don't know why anyone who hates cats as much as some commenters seem to would even be on the site looking at the pictures to begin with. They need to get a life.


First thing I thought of when I saw lolcats was: "laughing out loud cats"

Unfortunately, or so it seems, those that don't like cats are really adament about it!! I don't hear such loathing about dogs...

Wonder why???

What a shame! There are some amazing cats in this world! They can be trained too and even easier if they like to eat!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

akira12 said:


> First thing I thought of when I saw lolcats was: "laughing out loud cats"
> 
> Unfortunately, or so it seems, those that don't like cats are really adament about it!! I don't hear such loathing about dogs...
> 
> ...


I agree, Akira! I love cats too, and have many 'Lolcats' of my own, most featuring my cheeky rescue Lawrence.
Here's the link to his album, if you want to have a look! 
http://s333.photobucket.com/albums/m381/Skbllz/Lawrence/


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## duggie (Jul 8, 2011)

LOVE this thread! i thought LOLcats were ace LOLPIGIES the new internet meme!

to find out what a meme is clicky me


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

I though when I saw this picture that I might have something rare and unique....

http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac269/kamzi/3664384e.jpg

My very own alien!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Cute! Looks like pigeon ET!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

kamz said:


> I though when I saw this picture that I might have something rare and unique....
> 
> http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac269/kamzi/3664384e.jpg
> 
> My very own alien!


LOL, great shot! He looks like a pigeon owl from the Pegasus galaxy!


----------

